# PPK Left hand safety?



## sambeaux (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone know if it's possible for a gunsmith to move or add the safety catch to the right side of the PPK .380 for a lefty?
Thanks,
R


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

in 40 years of being around guns I've never seena lefty safety.
And I'm a lefty.
I would have noticed.

AFS


----------



## sambeaux (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess it wouldn't be a lefty safety, but an ambidextrous safety.


----------



## sambeaux (Mar 25, 2008)

*It can be done!*

So I was pointed to Cylinder and Slide pistolsmithing in another forum that can replace the right hand safety with an ambidextrous one. But according to their website they have a 7 month backlog. Anyone know of a reputable shop that could get it done sooner?


----------

